# AppleTv et ordinateurs ..



## laurent_iMac (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

J'utilise une AppleTv de 3ème génération.
J'ai sur un même réseau interne Wifi, deux Mac. Le premier à sa bibliothèque sur iTunes qui se nomme Laurent, sur le deuxième elle se nomme Admin. 
Il y a encore peu, en allant sur le logo Ordinateurs de la page d'accueil de l'AppleTv, j'avais le choix entre la bibliothèque Laurent et Admin. Et puis .. cela a disparu sans que je comprenne pourquoi :-(
Pourtant sur chaque Mac, l'application iTunes est active et activé mon login/password sur iTunes Store.
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi cela a disparu ! Alors une astuce, une idée, une solution, merci d'avance de vos réponses 

Laurent


----------



## laurent_iMac (5 Avril 2014)

Alors pas de possibilité, pour retrouver sur l'écran de l'Apple Tv les deux comptes ?:mouais:
Sinon, je suis obligé de passer d'un compte à l'autre par Réglages/Ordinateurs/ pour activer l'un ou l'autre 
Alors une idée, une astuce, etc .. ?


----------

